# [Java] passendes Plugin gesucht!?



## vinc5nt (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

"Wenn ich bei Jippii.de ( jippii ) versuche ein Billiard Spiel zu starten fehlt mir das passende Java Plugin/applet. Der angegebene Download Link umfasst eine sage und schreibe 106MB große "Runtime Environment", die ich da ich nicht programmieren noch editieren möchte schlicht und einfach nicht brauche. Gibt es kein kleineres einfaches plugin, nur für den iexplorer ohne pipapo, denn auf dem Rechner meines Bruders (98se) läuft es einfach so ohne jeglichen Zusätzlichen Download!" 

Brauche ich Virtual Java | JSP servlets | Xxxxxxxx ? 



Vielen Dank


----------



## vinc5nt (20. Januar 2004)

Lieber Admin, 

wäre es in Ordnung wenn ich meine Frage identisch nochmal im Java sub-board stelle? 

danke


----------

